# Starbucks grinder



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm looking to buy a Classic soon. I was recently given a FREE Starbucks barista grinder from my brother in law. The thing I'm wondering is - should I buy another grinder - How much of a difference will it make seeing as I got this grinder for free and I'm already on a tight budget. Should I hold out in buying a decent one?

Kas


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't know what you mean by a starbucks grinder, kas. USED by a sb cafe, or SOLD by them? Have a photo or two?


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

If it's this one:










I still use one for grinding my non-espresso stuff. It's actually a fairly good little grinder and can be used to make decent espresso. It's basic, you don't get much in the way of flexibility of grind level but it does a better job than most sub-£100 grinders. There's also a well documented modification that you can very easily carry out that allows it to grind finer, worth looking up on the Net.

To be handed a free one is nice, they were c.£79 when they were still being sold at Starbucks.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Its what 20Eyes is referring to, I found this on google: http://www.ineedcoffee.com/07/hack-starbucks-grinder/

I guess I'll be hanging on to it for a while then...!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Cool. Worth googling that modification too.


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

I think this grinder was also branded as the Solis Maestro.

Sent from my ZTE-BLADE using Tapatalk


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

I enquired at my local Starbucks in Bangkok last year and was informed that they had stopped selling their grinders because some had proven faulty.

I have no details but if you own one and it breaks down I would be inclined to replace it with another make


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

marbeaux said:


> I enquired at my local Starbucks in Bangkok last year and was informed that they had stopped selling their grinders because some had proven faulty.


That relates to a different model altogether.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Please advise which Model had problems?

Thanks.


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

It was their Starbucks Barista *Blade* Grinder (below). The model that truecksuk is using is their Barista *Burr* Grinder.










Full details can be seen here


----------

